
California Could Drop Daylight Saving Time - prostoalex
http://qz.com/628655/california-could-drop-daylight-saving-time/
======
ck2
Must be that twice a year time again. 1000 articles about daylight savings
times. Where everyone has an opinion but no-one does anything about it in the
end.

 _first requires that the legislature approve a constitutional amendment_

good luck with that

------
mchahn
Surely many people appreciate the extra daylight as I do.

